# Jeff McInnis



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Any idea on where he will sign?


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

As long as it is not with the Clippers I am happy.


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

I think I heard Portland come up awhile ago, but I can't corroborate that.

I'm with bj - anywhere other than LA is fine with me.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

not LA? i heard Lakers have a shot... but with Rush doing so well and with the resigning of George... seems bleak... He wants to cash in at least a little and fighting DFish for minutes will be hard... since Jackson likes Big backcourts u could see kobe/rush/george at the 1 2 3, like someone posted in the Lakers forum.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, if I were the GM of the Boston Celtics I would be trying to get him right now. Maybe they will make him an offer?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Darius Miles=Ronald McDonald


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

ooooook 
even thou people feel Boston needs another gun, i think having a pure point would benfit them more, McGinnis is too ofensive minded... go to the Wolves?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Darius Miles=Ronald McDonald



Sorry yall my little brother jumped on here when I wasn't looking.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Jeff McInnis is close too signing with Portland where he will start over Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## MRJIMBO (Aug 12, 2002)

It's a done deal! McInnis is a Blazer! Congrats to Jeff and his contract rumored to be 3 years = 9 million!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Where did u hear that from?


----------



## MRJIMBO (Aug 12, 2002)

Under the transactions section in the sports section!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It looks like when teams are maxed... former Clippers get killed, cause any other team would have tried to pull a sign and trade... a shame the Clippers didn't even get some draft picks for him and a filler.

-Petey


----------

